# Someone tapping into my computer



## computerillitera

OK, so I have this EX who is a police officer.  He has tapped into my emails, myspace and cell phone.  How is he doing it from another location??  I keep changing my passwords and he keeps finding it out.  Is there something that he has done to my computer??  What can I do?


----------



## cohen

It can be done various ways, one way that could stop him is to change your ISP (Internet Service Provider) and also have a Firewall on your computer. a Firewall i do recommend is Comando. I use it and works great.


----------



## red onion

Sounds like a keylogger. Removal instructions here...but fairly complex LINK
If you really wanted to be secure, I would seriously think about reformatting and reinstalling.


----------



## Encryptor

computerillitera said:


> OK, so I have this EX who is a police officer.  He has tapped into my emails, myspace and cell phone.  How is he doing it from another location??  I keep changing my passwords and he keeps finding it out.  Is there something that he has done to my computer??  What can I do?



There are many ways for someone to track you via the above methods, now preventing someone from doing this is very difficult. First we will have to determing how it's being done because simply changing passwords or cellphones will not achieve anything.

As he (in this case) is a police officer, he can in the USA (under the patriot act I & II or the FISA act) just ask the ISP for your passwords and get a tap put on your cell without a warrant (thanks again to the above Government acts). 

For the Cell point of few, unless your going to spend quite a bit of money and start encrypting your phone calls then theirs not much can be done, apart from getting a new phone and different provider as a very short term measure. 

For the Internet, as suggested you may have a keylogger or again he as a police officer is just asking for the new passwords. I personally have all my internet traffic encrypted including the following but not limited to; Browsing,Email,NNTP,VOIP etc, but before going down that line, I suggest looking for the obvious first. Follow the link the others have provided and see if it is a keylogger, if not post back and I'll help you further.


----------



## computerillitera

OK, thanks, Encryptor.  I just posted my office computer's Hyjackthis readout.  I'm thinking he is tapping into that one.  (different ISP, different provider)  Anyways, do you mind taking a look at it and telling me what you think.


----------



## scooter

You should change your passwords so that they read messages to him..

IKNOWWHATYOURDOING

SOONYOUWILLBEBUSTED

etc,,,


----------



## red onion

computerillitera said:


> OK, thanks, Encryptor.  I just posted my office computer's Hyjackthis readout.  I'm thinking he is tapping into that one.  (different ISP, different provider)  Anyways, do you mind taking a look at it and telling me what you think.



If you work for a legal or medical office, his actions may be serious indeed. Inform your systems administrator that your security may have been compromised.


----------



## computerillitera

scooter said:


> You should change your passwords so that they read messages to him..
> 
> IKNOWWHATYOURDOING
> 
> SOONYOUWILLBEBUSTED
> 
> etc,,,





That is too funny!  I did have one "iamsopissedoff" and he changed it back to the old one.  And then "rickispissingmeoff" and then "rickdick1" and "getalife"
On my myspace I put on there "Stalking is against the law and I have no problem turning you in".  He changed it and put some stupid song on my page.

What a creep.  I just need proof so that I can turn him in.  Anyone?


----------



## computerillitera

red onion said:


> If you work for a legal or medical office, his actions may be serious indeed. Inform your systems administrator that your security may have been compromised.



Thank you, red onion.  I am self employeed.  
But, thank you, anyways...........


----------



## alfonzo

*Tech help*

If a keylogging program has been installed, would it slow down a pc significantly, and if it was installed how would you go about manually finding one. 

I assume that they won't instal a service or be there for you to see in the task manager.

Any command prompts to see activity on my comp, or a .exe file that shows all processes occuring?


----------



## cohen

This is very serious!!!

Get it sorted out, go to your lawyer or something!


----------



## mushroom-eater

Whoa! it seems your EX is over-protective. It's like you cannot hide anything from him.


----------



## ScOuT

I know you said he is a police officer but everything he is doing is against the law! That would be funny to watch him get suspended from the department for the things he is doing to you. Gather all the proof you can and build a file with all the information you can. Go to the local newspaper and show them the evidence and have them write a story about local police hacking into people's stuff. I bet that will make him think twice  And be ready to brief the chief of police about what he is doing to you.

You have to take action now.....don't let this continue!


----------



## SHO

computerillitera said:


> That is too funny!  I did have one "iamsopissedoff" and he changed it back to the old one.  And then "rickispissingmeoff" and then "rickdick1" and "getalife"
> On my myspace I put on there "Stalking is against the law and I have no problem turning you in".  He changed it and put some stupid song on my page.
> 
> What a creep.  I just need proof so that I can turn him in.  Anyone?



What you should do is post all the personal and private information you have about him so that we can mess with him a little. Does he have a MySpace? Facebook? Etc...


----------



## Encryptor

If all else fails;

1) Encrypt all emails with PGP.
2) Encrypt all internet traffic with a free or paid for VPN service or use Tor.

or.......

3) Go round to the ex boyfriends pretend to make up, get him in a compromising situation and cut off his **** - lol

Just kidding 

Encryptor
Linux rocks the planet...


----------



## computerillitera

SHO said:


> What you should do is post all the personal and private information you have about him so that we can mess with him a little. Does he have a MySpace? Facebook? Etc...



OK - so I went to FOUR different attorneys today and NO ONE wants to take the case because it involves a police officer.  

I NEED PROOF and then I'm going to the news media.  Did anyone see anything on the readouts that is incriminating??

HELP?


----------



## cohen

computerillitera said:


> OK - so I went to FOUR different attorneys today and NO ONE wants to take the case because it involves a police officer.
> 
> I NEED PROOF and then I'm going to the news media.  Did anyone see anything on the readouts that is incriminating??
> 
> HELP?



well gather evidence, you need like a monitor program on what happens to you computer....


----------



## Intel_man

Satellite Internet. FTW


----------



## gamerman4

The easiest, though most complex, way to take everything bad off of your computer is to reformat and reinstall Windows. The best way to go about doing this is find a friend that knows about computers and have them do it, as long as you actually have an installation disk for Windows. You should buy a flash drive (2GB flash drives are pretty cheap) and backup any pictures or documents you need because reformatting erases everything off of your computer.


----------



## SHO

computerillitera said:


> OK - so I went to FOUR different attorneys today and NO ONE wants to take the case because it involves a police officer.
> 
> I NEED PROOF and then I'm going to the news media.  Did anyone see anything on the readouts that is incriminating??
> 
> HELP?



Post his name and all the personal information you know about himhere in this forum, in this thread and I bet people will be clever with how they use that information and make a little payback for your X.

Name, address, phone number, SSN, where he works, everything you have...

fight back


----------



## kram2l

what about scanning your computer with antispyware or antivirus


----------



## tlarkin

well is he remotely accessing your computer?  Or just accessing your webmail and myspace?  There is a difference.  Also, I can only assume you are running Windows?  What version?

Every connection should leave a log on your computer if they are actually accessing your computer remotely.  Also, processes sending data out over say port 80 (the internets) will leave traces as well.  Once you get the IPs it can be traced to an ISP but any further than that would require cooperation with the ISP or a subpoena.  

If you aren't using webmail, and say for example using your mail from road runner or comcast, and he is using it you can look at the email headers of mail that he has sent with your account and see where it is coming from.  

Depending on how it is accessed or exploited depends on how you can track it, and you can always only track it so far.


----------



## mushroom-eater

computerillitera said:


> OK - so I went to FOUR different attorneys today and NO ONE wants to take the case because it involves a police officer.
> 
> I NEED PROOF and then I'm going to the news media.  Did anyone see anything on the readouts that is incriminating??
> 
> HELP?



OMG! What are you gonna do? Nobody wants to help you. Hope I can just make you disappear or your EX-bf, you sure he's not an EX-"convic"? He acts like one...


----------



## El DJ

SHO said:


> Post his name and all the personal information you know about himhere in this forum, in this thread and I bet people will be clever with how they use that information and make a little payback for your X.
> 
> Name, address, phone number, SSN, where he works, everything you have...
> 
> fight back


He's a cop, not just your everyday average Joe. Sure, if he wasn't a cop, getting back at him would be easy, but he is.


----------



## ladolcevita

*tapping*

And even though this person is a cop, he can't do this just on a whim.  Please...he has to have a reason to do this, he can't do it for shiz and giggles.  So therefore, why not just get him arrested.  He's doing something illegal.  Obviously, he is a city cop.  So call the state police, talk to the highest commander.


----------



## ladolcevita

*continued*

Or call your state attorney general, they have to take this case.  HE IS DOING SOMETHING ILLEGAL.  He has to have a warrant to get your information.  NO WARRANT=arrest.  Call your state attorney general!


----------



## massahwahl

wow from the archives...


----------



## GSAV55

lol, I wonder what actualy happened with this.  What if it isnt really her ex, what if shes like a drug dealer or something, and now all you guys are accessories to drug smuggling and evading warrents and conspiracy an stuff, suckkksss


----------



## stk

even if he is a policeman he needs good reason to tap into your equipment. the law takes this very seriouse. have a good think and go to the "the police" they will have much more gudgets than your ex, and will catch him. its five years in prison if they bugg for no reason, or for personal reasons.


----------



## linkin

thank you bumping year-old, dead thread. please look at the date of the last post


----------



## gamblingman

*if it were me...*

I'd get a lawyer to do some work to see if he is really doing it. Once he is under suspicion _usually _one of two things happen:

His department grabs him by the balls and forces him to stop or lose his job and possibly go to jail....

OR his department hides what he is doing and wont admit to anything.

Either way I would get in touch with a lawyer and the ACLU. Your right to privacy is _possibly _being broken. 

Most police departments today can't afford any problems with their people, since they are under enough fire without having a loose cannon who is creating problems for them. 

Long story short, if you think he is stalking you, GET A LAWYER, dont delete emails, dont delete anything that may incriminate your ex. If your serious about this then you need to act fast, like now!


----------



## ganzey

^^year old thread


----------

